# Aspire Atlantis and Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery



## Oupa (2/12/14)

Just a quick note to let you know that the Aspire Atlantis and Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery will be available from Vapour Mountain from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/12/14)

Oupa said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that the Aspire Atlantis and Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery will be available from Vapour Mountain from tomorrow.


What time will it be available and what will the prices be on them?


----------



## gman211991 (2/12/14)

@Oupa what vapesnow said


----------



## Dubz (2/12/14)

@Oupa is this the CF sub ohm battery or the CF mod?


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

@Oupa wil they be available in different colors or just the black ? 
Any indication on price ?


----------



## Oupa (2/12/14)

R480 for the Atlantis and R480 for the CF Sub Ohm battery...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (2/12/14)

Also Atlantis 5-pack coils - R280


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Oupa said:


> R480 for the Atlantis and R480 for the CF Sub Ohm battery...
> 
> View attachment 16588
> 
> ...


Is this the mod and battery for R480 ?


----------



## Oupa (2/12/14)

Tank for R480 and the Battery for R480... so both for R960.


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/14)

Oupa said:


> Tank for R480 and the Battery for R480... so both for R960.


@Oupa I think we misunderstanding each other. What u mean to ask is I'd the CF Sub Ohm mod has an 18650 battery included or do we need to get that separately. Or is it a build like the vision spinner where you cannot remove the battery from the casing ?


----------



## Oupa (3/12/14)

Ah ok... its a sealed battery unit. Not a mod with removable separate battery.


----------



## hyphen (3/12/14)

@Oupa , just sent you a mail , would love to collect today


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/14)

Oupa said:


> Ah ok... its a sealed battery unit. Not a mod with removable separate battery.


alright thanks. is there a second version of this unit as i am pretty sure i saw it with a removable battery where the bottom section section screws off.


----------



## VapeSnow (3/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> alright thanks. is there a second version of this unit as i am pretty sure i saw it with a removable battery where the bottom section section screws off.


Jip that is the Aspire CF Mod if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Oupa (3/12/14)

There is an Aspire CF MOD and an Aspire CF Sub Ohm battery. We have the battery.


----------



## KB_314 (3/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> alright thanks. is there a second version of this unit as i am pretty sure i saw it with a removable battery where the bottom section section screws off.


So far nobody seems to stock both, but I'm pretty sure that VapeClub stock the CF Mod you're asking about (which does not come with an 18650 battery included)


----------

